# Layered thin plywood



## Woodchipper (Aug 6, 2022)

I can't remember the project but I had some leftover strips of plywood. I glued (TB III) some squares of 1/4 inch plywood together, clamped them and set for 24 hours. I turned to round on live center and spur. Going to get ambitious, drill and see what they will look like for a pen. Should make a decent pen with the larger diameter blanks. Enjoy.


----------



## leehljp (Aug 6, 2022)

You DID go to your shop, as you said here:





						Sanding a segmented blank
					

I noticed that some light maple got into the pores of a darker wood on a segmented pen I made months ago. How do you prevent this? Is there a way to clean out the pores? Compressed air? Brush? TIA.



					www.penturners.org
				




Good productivity!


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 6, 2022)

Thanks, Hank. Curious how it will turn out (no pun intended...or was it?).


----------



## mark james (Aug 7, 2022)

I think it will look awesome.  Some very common materials used creatively are excellent and inexpensive.  After turning to dimensions, consider a quick rub with some stain, let sit so it gets into the open pores, then sand and finish.


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 7, 2022)

Mark, thanks for the suggestion.


----------

